# new saltwater pico tank tiny black bugs.



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a cycled pico tank, and today when i turned on the lights i could see something on the back glass. they are very VERY tiny bugs, if i didnt have my glasses on i wouldn't of seen them at all. They are maybe half the size of a regular animal flea. I cant really even tell the shape of them let alone any description of them. they seem to be black or a darker color, they move quickly and SEEM to maybe be round? LOL once i turned on the lights they seemed to go find someplace to hide. I found 4 all together. 3 where cruising around the base of my power head and one was not far from it just walking on the glass... any ideas? are these good or bad? thanks for the help!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Copepods. Good things.
Live Saltwater Amphipods & Copepods-1000 - Buy 1 Get 1 FREE | Reefs2go.com


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Not sure why I never replied to this and left it hanging. Sorry for that...Ty reefing. I've found like 4 different "bugs" in my tank... I got a boat load of hitchhikers with my live rock.. 6 to7 ish lbs gave me uncountable amount of little black bugs, 8 to 10 weird small elongated bugs with many legs that move very fast. 6 to 8 brittle starfish various sizes, 8 ish bristle worms 15 or so snail/slugs all different species.. One shrimp (he died) and I also got 2 small white star fish... I read this is rare to get this much stuff from rock so I think it's cool.. Oh and my aptiasia is almost gone.. I bought two peppermint shrimp and they are doing work. I'm planning on buying a porcelain anemone crab and then my tank will be stocked. Thanks everyone. I'll upload photos soon.. .


----------

